# What State or Country are you or your layout in?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

*Two Questions:

1. What State or Country do you live in (is your layout in)?

2. Would you encourage other MLSers from your State or Country (or who are passing through) to contact you regarding a possible get-together?*

I am not asking for any personal information that might invite unwelcome inquiries and everyone is free to ignore the 2nd question.

My main curiosity is to find which States and Countries MLS currently has members in. 

There may be States or Countries that have Large Scale Groups that those who live in those States or Countries are unaware of - so feel free to volunteer such information for any States and Countries.

Since I live in rural Arkansas I don't expect to find more MLSers who live in Arkansas (it would be nice if there are any). 

I don't anticipate traveling to any other States or Countries but anyone in or passing through Arkansas is welcome to contact me (especially multi-year MLS members or those recommended by MLSers).

I am not going to be tracking this poll other than to see how many total States and Countries are represented here on MLS. 

If someone else wishes to total the numbers listed by State or Country, they are welcome to do so.

Out of 50 States, I live in Arkansas so that leaves 49 to go.

I have bought or sold trains to MLSers in at least 5 Countries so I will start with 5 Countries (this list does not count towards any totals unless and until someone from them posts):

Canada
USA (does not count as a country)
Australia
Switzerland
England

I leave it up to you to post the State or Country you live in (or may have a layout in).


Your turn...


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

1. Arkansas
2. Visitors are always welcome after prior communications with me and an invitation having been given.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm in Southern Az and the railroad is in a state of rebuilding. Nearly done!
Several years ago, I had a nice bunch over to run and we have gone to each others homes/layouts for runs or bs'ing er checking out progress. I am open to more MLS friends coming over in the fall or spring, but summer is deadly.
John


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

1. Roanoke, Virginia. No layout; simply run on track temporarily set up on my carport when the need arises.

2. You can contact me. I am in and out a lot, plus working at a local hobby store. I would not be opposed to setting up track if the conditions are right, but it would be pretty much "pot luck."

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi David,

At times, while traveling through a city or State, I have enjoyed a very pleasant visit with fellow MLSers at a restaurant somewhere when neither they nor I had the time or opportunity to go and see a home or layout.

Just having the opportunity to get to know a fellow MLSer is often more important than actually going to someone's home or seeing a layout.

I would enjoy visiting with you or with any other MLSers with or without a layout.

It is our common interest in this fun hobby that matters much more than the toys (prototypical railroads ) that we may have or be planning/creating.

Visiting with fellow MLSers (and LGB & Aristo reps/dealers) is what I miss most about not traveling to train shows anymore.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I live in Canton Ohio the pro football hall of fame city with my wife Karen. Our layout is out doors. We have hosted a few open house gatherings for friends and club members.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

UT,


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

My layout is at my home in Lakeland, Florida.
I always enjoy when people I've met through the internet come to visit and share the joy of running trains..


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

West Paraguay in South-America.

from the two other largescalers i knew, one went back to europe, and the other one is on the wrong side of the grass.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

eheading said:


> My layout is at my home in Lakeland, Florida.
> I always enjoy when people I've met through the internet come to visit and share the joy of running trains..


Hi Ed,

You probably guessed that it was you that I was talking about when I said "At times, while traveling through a city or State, I have enjoyed a very pleasant visit with fellow MLSers at a restaurant somewhere when neither they nor I had the time or opportunity to go and see a home or layout."

It's great to see you posting.

Jerry


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Forsyth, Missouri 
Our RR is still under construction but we welcome visitors.
We will be hosting OGRS in October.


----------



## SophieB (Nov 22, 2015)

Elizabeth City, North Carolina

We just moved into our house six months ago so our layout is still being built up, but we had a semi-public layout at our last place and I'm sure this one will be the same.

Sophie B


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I should have said that this is an informal poll with no specific rules.

If anyone wishes to reply to a post/poster directly or privately you are welcome to do so (you might make a new friend). 

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I am in South Eastern Massachusetts, only 15 minutes from where the Patriots play.


----------



## Dunbar (May 5, 2016)

Largo Fl. No layout yet. New to the hobby. Currently accumulating track and locos/cars when I can afford them .


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

I run my layout in France about 30 km northwest from Paris, I model strictly 1/32 scale both French prototype maily the NORD railway of France and the Pennsylvania railroad of the US because I lived 9 years in the USA and loved that line. Both live steam and electric from track power and DCS.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Georgia, USA (20 miles south of Tennessee boarder, 90 miles north of Atlanta)


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Central Kansas, USA.

And when I say "central" I mean that if you drew an X across a map of the state from the corners, the center of the X would be right about here. 

Anyone coming up or down Hwy 135 is welcome to drop in--as long as you give me a day or two's notice. Sometimes life (the kids, work, school) distracts me from keeping the railroad in running shape


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

My layout is in the State of rebuilding.
Started in 1981, most of the plywood decking gave way after some 25 years, so over the last 6 years the old track sections have been taken up and new wood put down.
This did give me the opportunity to have a new fence built too, before the old one collapsed onto the railway.
Anyway, nearly finished and apart from a few switches still to be built, all the track is now back down.
Hopefully will be able to host another steamup in a month or two.
I live just outside of Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada.
All the best,
David Leech


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

vsmith said:


>


Vic. The little green men might come visit your railway now... 

Andrew


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Vic. The little green men might come visit your railway now."

Andrew;

I would not be the least surprised if Vic did not already have some little green men inhabiting one of his pizza layouts. They are probably ordering some "tube steaks" at the Eat The Dog luncheonette!

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

1) Northern Ohio
2) Yes

Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/*


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

1. Oklahoma City, Ok.
2. Visitors are welcome. Everything depends on timing, rarely get to run much on weekdays.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

york, PA. layout is too small for visitors to "run" trains, and dad doesnt like visitors.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

MY layout is in Eastern Michigan


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Humm, my layout is located in the State of Confusion. Florida. My current layout is inside the shop made up of 4 ft dia curve. Total length of the layout table is 20 feet by 60 inches. While the track is ready short of a cleaning of the rails, it's never had a train run on it yet. I love collecting. The search and find thrills me. But I have way to much to display let along fit on my layout. I see other's outdoor layouts and think I'd love to have one too, but why if I don't even run what I have.


----------



## meanddil (Jul 22, 2008)

South Central New Mexico (and yes we are in the United States- you don't need a passport to visit here). There are several very talented multi-scalers in this area but I am not one of them. Very modest 110ft of Sunset Valley 250 rail with a siding still under construction. I operate battery power but can put 23 volts to the rail if requested.

All our welcome with notice. I don't know if the other two guys check the website very often but, with enough notice, we could probably visit several railroads from HOn3 to Fn3.


----------



## meanddil (Jul 22, 2008)

I guess I should say you don't need a passport to visit if you are from the USA (common problem here in NM)- sorry for the oversight to our international brethren. 

I have envisioned a switchback spur for years but have never acted on the impulse although I was re-energized with the idea after the Roaring Camp ride during the convention.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

My layout, which is in the state of construction, is located in Western Massachusetts.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am in New River AZ about 45 miles North West of down Town Phoenix. I am just off I 17 on the way to Flagstaff. I ahve been working on my Layout for about 15 years. I believe in Concrete Road Bed. I neglected the RR for 2 years. I regained interest in it and just cleaned off the weeds and could run trains. I use Battery Power. I have 25 engines. I have 6 of the Aristo Trackside Controllers mounted in Box Cars. I also have 11 Air Wire decoders and 3 transmitters.


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

Not sure of the size of my layout, think it's about a 50 to 60 foot oddball shaped layout right next to the handicap ramp. I don't have decals or anything denoting the name I gave the location of my current railroad, but I call it the "Florida Feline Railroad" located in humid, hot, sunny and sometimes thunder, lightning and rainy Florida. I am just off one of the main arteries {East Colonial Drive or East Hwy 50} in North-East Orlando, just slightly west of Union Park, Florida{less than 5 minutes}.

It got it's name because of the number of cats my wife and I own{all neutered and spayed}. So if you're allergic to cats, may not want to visit!

We usually don't mind visitors, and during Halloween and Christmas I usually put up an animated musical light display which requires quite a bit of work to get up and running. Consists of 3 Light-O-Rama 16 channel controllers outside, and 1 16 channel controller inside for a total of 64 independently controlled lighting channels. This is "nothing" like a "Mr. Christmas" plug and play box, what I do requires a lot of patience and time to get operational, along with running hundreds of extension cords!

Also requires special software and dongle to communicate with the controllers to make that all work. You can see some of my older videos on Vimeo at a couple of locations I lived at where I had set up these shows. I don't use them to control trains, but in the off season, I could use them to control 120VAC powered lighting in buildings {once I get some on the railroad} or around the railroad for mood lighting, etc.

To check out the Halloween and Christmas videos on Vimeo, look for the user name "Cataptra LeMagicka" and Holiday Lighting.

Now back to the trains.

I run track power for my layout and it's in pretty tight quarters for the moment!

Here is the main page for my Vimeo Videos {all videos can be seen here, holiday, train, etc.}: https://vimeo.com/cataptra

NOTE: The railroad in the two videos in the url above were my original railroad, which had to be moved to the other side of the house, then moved again to it's new location. There are no videos online as yet of the latest rebuild of the railroad. Hopefully I can get some up soon since these will also feature the fan driven smoke modification I made to my LGB 0-4-0 Stainz Locomotive.

This is the URL specifically for the Holiday Displays {Christmas and Halloween}: https://vimeo.com/groups/109696


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Jerry, Japan. Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Colorado, where standard gauge is 3 feet between the rails.

I do Fn3, but I don't have a layout as of yet...

Robert


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We are in central Iowa, we know several folks in Arkansas, meet most of them at Marty's.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I am in southwestern Ontario, one hours drive from Windsor. I welcome anyone interested in the hobby. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

My railroad is located at my home in Pierson, Florida, which is about 30 miles west of Daytona. Visitors welcome with notice, but a warning that it is a clothing optional layout. We are here October through April and spend May through September in PA.


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hill country of Texas. Visitors welcome with warning


----------



## John 842 (Oct 1, 2015)

Cataptrra said:


> ..............There are no videos online as yet of the latest rebuild of the railroad. Hopefully I can get some up soon since these will also feature the *fan driven smoke modification* I made to my LGB 0-4-0 Stainz Locomotive........


Hi Cataptrra - I was just wondering if you had published the smoke modification yet as I'm contemplating making one for my Aristocraft 66 and would be very interested to see how you did it.

The smouldering cigarette look just doesn't cut it for a powerful diesel exhaust .... 

Oh! and BTW - I'm in the UK.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Recently moved to Oregon from Texas. Still looking for a house, so no layout, yet. Always happy to meet for socializing. Our club, Rose City Garden Railway Society, is hosting the 2019 National Garden Railroad Convention in Portland. Make plans to come. We will be attending the 2017 NGRC in Tulsa. So far, don't see any railroads to visit along the way.


----------



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

Savannah Georgia. Visitors welcome with advanced noticed.


----------



## rntfrmme (May 23, 2013)

1. Las Vegas, NV, around 700 feet of track with two mainlines and a few sidings.

2. Yes with proper notice, battery and track power are used.

Bill


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Germany, near Cologne. Outdoor layout. Visitors welcome.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Nebraska, Layout is being taken down.

Don


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

S.E. corner of Nebraska , yes call or e-mail ahead. simple twin 450ft mainlines with 20' dia min curves. battery RC or L.S. on the ground.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Northen Calif. In Rio Linda.
Call or e-mail are welcome when R.R. is back up after this winter. approx over 600ft of track using TM's.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

1 york pa (home of ECLSTS)
2 not currently, but some day.....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cumming, GA approximately 1000ft of track. For now all on the ground but In the process now of building a raised layout as I'm more into LS now than running sparkies. However the RR will be duel purpose to accommodate LS and sparkies. Visitors are always welcome. Our club is hosting the 2018 National convention also. Later RJD


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

France about 30km north west of Paris. Permanent 50 meter pair shape oval, double track, with 11'minimum radius and steaming bay partly ground level partly over table height. I have held Steam ups since 1996. The layout has been in operation since 1982 and has been the Paris erea "Asterdrome" since then.


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Lower-Austria, iam sorry, we have no kangaroos.. ;-)


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

no kangaroos,sure a lot of people hopping around(visited last year with my daughter Salzburg had some Forelle Blau :wahr sehr gut! Gruesse Manfred 500ft neglected layout (RC Plane bug got me )Sandy Utah


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo lotsasteam/Manfred,
i really got 2x parcel-post (Accu+Trainworld) weeks later and outside a Label from custom-office Sidney and handwritten comment "perhaps Austria?"
greetings derPeter


----------



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

My layout is in the western third of central Arizona. I, however, am in a state of confusion, most of the time.


----------

